
Ask HN: To pursue startup part-time or full-time? - dayve
I have a dream job offer from a tech company &amp; an opportunity to pursue my startup (B2B) with funding. If I take job offer, I can use the pay to run my startup by the side. Otherwise, I could give away equity to an angel investor. What is the best option?
======
CuriouslyC
What do you value more - freedom or security?

Are you passionate about the product you're creating or is it just a path to a
big potential exit?

Are you independent or do you like to play follow the leader?

Do you like to do lots of different things, or would you prefer to just focus
on your core competency?

